# You know you're a knitter when...



## krazeblooeyes (Jun 12, 2011)

You know you're a knitter when...

You've worn a grove in your thumbnail from helping your yarn off the needle...

You'd rather go yarn shopping than clothes shopping...

You stay up late because you have to do 'just one more row'...

You go shopping to get ideas for knitting patterns...

When you have to clear the couch of patterns and yarn so visitors can sit...

When you find knitting needles in your couch cushions instead of change...

When your stash grows faster than your completed projects...

When you drool over yarn...

When your child's first word is 'knit'...

When you get a tattoo that says, 'knit & purl'...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Actually, I want a bluebird on the back of my shoulder for the tatoo. Otherwise, I guess that I am truly an knitting addict.......


----------



## Maureen knits (Apr 28, 2011)

Yep, I know I'm a knitter! Loved it!!!


----------



## fiddlerbird555 (Apr 6, 2011)

#2, absolutely; #3 sometimes; #5 rarely. Otherwise, it's a bust.


----------



## rolyn63 (Jul 18, 2011)

I will admit that I am guilty of more than half of them. I do have to add one though - when you have done so much knitting that the pain in your right hand, wrist and about half of the forearm can be felt by your BFF as well as yourself. hehehehehe


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

how true is that guilty to all that except for the tatoos


----------



## Jillpr (Mar 15, 2011)

Love this, guilty of all but the tatoo. I just didn't think we all did the same things.


----------



## skyver77 (May 2, 2011)

so true everything that was said here especially the comment on going shopping for inspiration for knitting.

Don't know if anyone is like me but I find when I am out shopping and I see knitted garments I automatically look at the price and then comment "How much" - I can knit that for a lot less than that. 9 times out 10 when I do this I then walk away and do not buy the item but will instead come home, go online and look for a similar pattern to make my own.


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Love it!
I have done all except the clearing of the couch for patterns, mine are piled on the dining room table!LOL!
As I already have six tatoos, the knit and purl one might just go on the list! HA! Maybe each word across the knuckles!! Roflmao!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Maggie-pie (May 18, 2011)

debidoodle said:


> Love it!
> I have done all except the clearing of the couch for patterns, mine are piled on the dining room table!LOL!
> As I already have six tatoos, the knit and purl one might just go on the list! HA! Maybe each word across the knuckles!! Roflmao!!!! :mrgreen:


Agree to most apart from the mess(all my stash is launched into a cupboard out of sight)... your comment about the tat over the knuckles killed me!!! Class!! Lol  :thumbup:


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

Very true


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

krazeblooeyes said:


> You know you're a knitter when...
> 
> You've worn a grove in your thumbnail from helping your yarn off the needle...
> 
> ...


 lol too true. i head straight to the yarn section of my local store. almost every shopping trip has yarn in one of the bags. :mrgreen:


----------



## CrochetCricket (Sep 25, 2011)

Change the wording of #'s 1, 9 and 10 just a tad and this would work for crocheters too! And Yep! I'm a crocheter according to this! I have even turned over one of my bedrooms to nothing but craft stuff! I've even stopped people in the stores or wherever so I could look at something they have on and figure out the pattern! Now that's bad!!!!!!!

And what Robyn63 said about a sore arm? Just this week I crocheted so much one day that both my arms hurt from the wrists up to the shoulders so bad I couldn't sleep. And they didn't stop hurting for 3 days! Even with heat rubs every chance I got!


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

Yep. I'm always looking at store bought sweaters or hats somebody is wearing and wondering how I can recreate it.


----------



## turbotina (Mar 18, 2011)

What worries me, is that you know me better than I know myself!


----------



## fibrefriend (May 27, 2011)

Tattoo "Live to knit" somewhere where it won't droop---not on my bum or my chest. Maybe ankle?


----------



## digiknit (Mar 26, 2011)

snap except the tattoo


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

AND if you can't wait to jump on KP every morning to start out your day. HA!


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

guilty to all of that except the tattoos, actually I have arthritis in my hands but the doc. told me to keep knitting for the excercise.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

all true. I have to add one: the first thing you do when you have driven 7 hours with your husband to see your three children that you only get to see every few months, is go to the yarn store to get yarn for the pattern you have told yourself not to start until you have knitted the 4 sweaters you have started.
Another one: you wake up at 4 in the morning just to finish a swatch gauge.


----------



## hari (Sep 27, 2011)

Does this mean that I AM normal? Like most of the posts, I am guilty of all with the exception of the tat. Dreamweaver, I love the bluebird of happiness comment. = ] Happy knitting!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

What??!! I thought the sofa WAS for my yarn and such... silly me.

I'm an addict and dang proud of it... so there.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

hari said:


> Does this mean that I AM normal? Like most of the posts, I am guilty of all with the exception of the tat. Dreamweaver, I love the bluebird of happiness comment. = ] Happy knitting!


Hey... we knitters are normal... it's the OTHERS (the ones that don't knit) that are not.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

turbotina said:


> What worries me, is that you know me better than I know myself!


That's because we're all Sisters Under The Skin.


----------



## carias (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm laughing! Especially at driving to see your kids and heading for the yarn store....I'm guilty of that too. You can also add praying for rain....so I'm stuck in the house with nothing to do but knit.


----------



## hari (Sep 27, 2011)

I love knitting paradise!


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

I love it, except for the tatoo, I'm a knitter for sure!!! I'll add:...when you open your purse to pay for something and there's your portable knitting project.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

debidoodle said:


> Love it!
> I have done all except the clearing of the couch for patterns, mine are piled on the dining room table!LOL!
> As I already have six tatoos, the knit and purl one might just go on the list! HA! Maybe each word across the knuckles!! Roflmao!!!! :mrgreen:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Knitabelle (Aug 1, 2011)

My next tattoo will be knitting related now!!! Awesome idea =D

Adding: When you get stopped at airport security because you forgot that you had put a case of knitting needles in your carryon. They don't mind a project, but an arsenal of pokey things is bad. Oops.


----------



## carias (Oct 10, 2011)

another add - when even the dog knows not to ask to go out until the end of a row.


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

You know when you are an addicted knitter ....When you leave your car running, door open to run inside and forget about it for hours, when you get up at 5 am to enjoy a peaceful knitting session, when you knit in bed, in the hammock in waiting rooms, on public transport, when you gather all patterns around you, when you have a multitude of projects at ready in different corners of the house, when you fondle yarn, get super excited about attractive pattern books, when you adore projects from other people and just want to know all the details determined to create one, when your husband has time to pursue his own hobbies because you're happy to knit, when your kids just look funny when you show them the new never ending ideas and when you love to have time ALONE to knit, when in the very long hot summers you settle to huge projects and in winter you gather socks wraps and cushions to continue knitting and not lastly, but I'd better finish here to do some more knitting.... you access the Youtube called "The Last Knit" and recognise yourself in this fantastic clip. Can anyone relate to all this????


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

My dog has no respect for lace patterns, row counts, cabling,but he does love yarn!!!! I want your dog to woof to my dog to tell him to wait till the end of the row!!!


----------



## macde (Aug 26, 2011)

OMG!!! It feels like someone spied on me. Knitting stuff on the coffee table, floor around my chair & the dining room table. Now I feel shy & maybe will clean up, but you know when that happens I will need something I just put away. ha ha ha. Love it.


----------



## carias (Oct 10, 2011)

This was fun, I'm so glad to know I'm not the only yarn crazed person out there. My BFF (a very NON-knitter) travels alot, she's even started looking for knitting shops every where she goes. I've gotten some lovely yarns from Belguim, Sweden and Canada.


----------



## carias (Oct 10, 2011)

Well, you know how sheltie's are. They don't want to offend anyone, especially mom. She did, however, trash a measuring tape, it looked like a sheep, so I imagine she thought it was a toy.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

Guilty of all except the tattoo. I ditto DC's comment on driving 7 hours to see your daughter. I just did that this past Friday. Almost 8 hours to the daughter's. I knitted all except the 1-1/2 getting through Chicago when I had to drive. When we arrived I said to my daughter "tomorrow we are going to yarn shops to find the yarn for the sweater I said I'd knit for you". 1st thing Saturday morning we hit the yarn shop about a mile from her house with hubby in tow. The Wool & The Floss in Grosse Pointe, MI was such a fabulous shop and the owner was wonderful. Hubby said that it was the best yarn shop experience he's ever had. Daughter found the yarn right off. Beautiful shade of olive green in washable merino, alpaca, nylon blend by Berroco. Unfortunately for me that meant not being able to check out the other 10 shops within a 20 mile drive of her house, but got lots of knitting done while visiting.


----------



## Krwabby (Aug 18, 2011)

carias said:


> another add - when even the dog knows not to ask to go out until the end of a row.


I don't have a dog, but used to, and that one CRACKED ME UP!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow do I have it bad except for the sofa bit and absolutely no tatoos.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

dawnmc1 said:


> guilty to all of that except the tattoos, actually I have arthritis in my hands but the doc. told me to keep knitting for the excercise.


I always thought that was true!!


----------



## Schoeneckwren (Apr 11, 2011)

Cindy M said:


> Yep. I'm always looking at store bought sweaters or hats somebody is wearing and wondering how I can recreate it.


One night in choir practice, I kept looking at this one guy in the tenor section. He thought I was trying to pick him up, but I was trying to "read" the cables in his beautiful hand knit vest. He wound up loaning it to me so I could stare at it without distracting him. Ha ha.


----------



## Stephie (Sep 24, 2011)

Yep, my husband keeps pulling needles out of his magazines on the side table and complaining that the yarn pile is taking over the living room. :lol:


----------



## uncrn65 (Mar 29, 2011)

krazeblooeyes said:


> You know you're a knitter when...
> 
> You've worn a grove in your thumbnail from helping your yarn off the needle...
> 
> ...


Love this! :thumbup:  :thumbup: :-D


----------



## judi wess (Sep 29, 2011)

Guess I have arrived. My friend commented on the new Walmart's inventory by saying, Judi, you have more yarn than they do. Another indication, I have four projects going.


----------



## grammasam (Jul 16, 2011)

I have had fasciatis two different times. This is when the ligaments or muscles get inflamed. My doctor told me not to knit for 2 weeks. I said, "I cannot not knit for two weeks." He said "OK then one week". I did that as the pain being so great, and the condition went away. I guess I knit wrong for this to happen. Too much strain on the forearm. It was on the non-dominant arm.


----------



## Mountain Mama (May 1, 2011)

How I love my fellow knitters on KP! I hate to shop for clothing, groceries, etc, but would rove around a yarn shop for hours. I get pattern ideas from the ads in magazines, convert them in my head, and then get more yarn. I recently placed an order from Elann, and within thirty minutes had thought of another project I wanted to do and placed another order! I have GOT to sell some of my completed projects so there is room on the bedroom floor to stack my new ones.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Try knitting with circulars. The weight of the project is on your lap [or table] instead of on your arms. 
U can also: 
Stop knitting and wash your hands in very warm water and apply cream to them, massaging in well. 
Do some Jumping Jacks and stretch your legs, back, and arms.
Have yourself a cup of hot broth, holding the cup in both hands and sipping slowly. Mmmmm!
Wait at least an hour before you do any more knitting.
I do these things and it helps with the strain and CTS and Old Arthur. U know who Arthur is!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Almost all of the above and am addicted and proud of it. Count me in. :thumbup:


----------



## Mountain Mama (May 1, 2011)

grammasam said:


> I have had fasciatis two different times. This is when the ligaments or muscles get inflamed. My doctor told me not to knit for 2 weeks. I said, "I cannot not knit for two weeks." He said "OK then one week". I did that as the pain being so great, and the condition went away. I guess I knit wrong for this to happen. Too much strain on the forearm. It was on the non-dominant arm.


I think it would be a good idea for you to look at the various ways to knit that they show on Youtube. I am sure there is one that will help you knit without pain.
I recently learned how to knit backwards from a video there. It is helping me with an entrelac sweater I am making out o scrap yarn. Hard at first, but easier and easier as I go along.
Good luck.


----------



## craftlover (Oct 14, 2011)

Yup. Most apply to me. I can't go to Wal-Mart without stopping by the wool department.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Mountain Mama said:


> How I love my fellow knitters on KP! I hate to shop for clothing, groceries, etc, but would rove around a yarn shop for hours. I get pattern ideas from the ads in magazines, convert them in my head, and then get more yarn. I recently placed an order from Elann, and within thirty minutes had thought of another project I wanted to do and placed another order! I have GOT to sell some of my completed projects so there is room on the bedroom floor to stack my new ones.


Are your projects for sale shown on KP?


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

That's the same recommendation from my docs


BABYANDBOO'SMOTHER said:


> dawnmc1 said:
> 
> 
> > guilty to all of that except the tattoos, actually I have arthritis in my hands but the doc. told me to keep knitting for the excercise.
> ...


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

So true. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Actually, I want a bluebird on the back of my shoulder for the tatoo. Otherwise, I guess that I am truly an knitting addict.......


I don't knit but I crochet...and I have 2 tattoos...a rose with a feather on my right thigh and a phoenix on my left breast....so....

Hello...my name is Phoenix and I'm a crochet addict....LOL


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

And when your husband goes away, as mine frequently does, and he comes back unexpectedly to find several knitting WIP's, books and patterns and a laptop on his side of the bed....still, it could have been George Clooney (I dream)


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

krazeblooeyes said:


> You know you're a knitter when...
> 
> You've worn a grove in your thumbnail from helping your yarn off the needle...
> 
> ...


Guilty as charged, except for the tattoo....but then if i had too get one, it would be a tiny ball if yarn, with a pair of needles stuck through it!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Would that be the blue bird of happy news... LOL That just popped into my head... Sorry.. I guess that phrase dates me a little...


Dreamweaver said:


> Actually, I want a bluebird on the back of my shoulder for the tatoo. Otherwise, I guess that I am truly an knitting addict.......


----------



## LorraP (Oct 16, 2011)

What great recommendations. Almost can't wait for the cold weather to enjoy the hot tea/coffee/cocoa between rows of knitting.


----------



## EileenED (Aug 19, 2011)

How true love the tattoo coment


----------



## Noah'sMim (Oct 12, 2011)

WOW I guess I'm not alone - guilty to all but tattoo. It is such an addiction. Living in Maine, we have some wonderful spinneries here and they are not close to Camden. So it's FIELD TRIP TIME. The yarn hasn't taken over yet, but I'm working on it. LOL


----------



## grammyv (Feb 11, 2011)

Tattoo ~ no. Vanity plates ~ yes! <3


----------



## acourter (Sep 30, 2011)

The knuckle tattoo! Too funny! :lol:


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

I confess. Does that mean I am sentenced to life with yarn and needles? Please.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

I know!!!! I live for knitting, I sit up late sometimes and have to make myself go to bed, when I go out and come in again I lift my knitting. Oh so true. Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

LOL, my work in progress is in a large basket in my office each night and my stash of yarn in a hutch next to it. One thing not mentioned is I tend to put little plastic spirals on my needles to hold them together when I'm not knitting so the yarn stays in place. When actually knitting, I leave them on the table next to my chair as Nani, our cat thinks they are toys for her and they disappear. Thus, I stick them in my bra to keep them safe. However, I tend to forget that and when I get undressed to go to take my bath, they fall out. Thus, I have several escapees that Nani has probably already managed to lose under some piece of furniture!


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

Amen!


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

Talking about pain, I have severe pain in my neck from knitting. I have had 2 whiplashes from auto accidents and Arther has set in so I use a Hot towel around my neck and keep on knitting.


----------



## Buff (Oct 2, 2011)

*searches body for skin still smooth enough to take a tattoo*


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

macde said:


> OMG!!! It feels like someone spied on me. Knitting stuff on the coffee table, floor around my chair & the dining room table. Now I feel shy & maybe will clean up, but you know when that happens I will need something I just put away. ha ha ha. Love it.


My house looks like that, too! I thought I was the only one. I'm glad to know I'm in good company. lol


----------



## longyarnyhairgirl (Oct 11, 2011)

Had a great Monday morning (how many Mondays can anybody actually say that!)reading from beginning until the most recent replies.... just love it! I even have small tennis balls on my crochet hooks but have not found any ideas on what to put on my knitting needles to help with my fibromyalgia pain on my hands and joints... just love the craft and will not give it up.


----------



## tybeecat (Jul 21, 2011)

If you wolf down your lunch at work so you'll have time to knit a few rows (it's helped me lose weight too).


----------



## Scoot915 (Mar 25, 2011)

Buff said:


> *searches body for skin still smooth enough to take a tattoo*


snort... I hear ya! lol


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

My next tattoo is a flaming ball of yarn with knitting needles crossed in it.


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

How very true, my priorities when moving house were that the Town had to have a wool shop,,,,it hasnt , in fact I travel miles to buy wool or buy it online
I agree with all you have written Kind regads val in Scotland


----------



## acourter (Sep 30, 2011)

My doctor told me the same thing. Keep knitting and keep moving my fingers. I don't know if the pain is any less, but the mobility of my fingers is better.


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

I need to send this list to a couple people I know.....

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

When 'screw ball' turns into 'knit ball', he he!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

grammasam said:


> I have had fasciatis two different times. This is when the ligaments or muscles get inflamed. My doctor told me not to knit for 2 weeks. I said, "I cannot not knit for two weeks." He said "OK then one week". I did that as the pain being so great, and the condition went away. I guess I knit wrong for this to happen. Too much strain on the forearm. It was on the non-dominant arm.


My Doctor told me the same thing. I told him "Yeah, like that's going to happen!" I managed three days with a heating pad on my shoulder to ease the pain and back to the needles. Now I try to pace myself. Edith


----------



## knittingQT (Oct 17, 2011)

You love the smell of yarn, better than French perfume ...Yummmm...you won't leave the house til UPS arrives with your new yarn .. you would selll your Bone China for Blue Face Leicester skeins...You have so much yarn, that you could make a sweater for for your whole town and still have leftovers to make them scarves...and maybe mittens for their children...Yes, I am a knitter...I love that quote that says..." Knit in public so everyone can see what they are missing"... Happy day..


----------



## Buff (Oct 2, 2011)

I just keep knitting and keep saying my favorite mantra

"this too shall pass"


----------



## elizkay (Sep 12, 2011)

I guess that makes me a knitter............


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

I have a torn rotator cuff and when it gets too bad I prop my arm on a pillow and continue knitting It really only hurts when I raise my arm. My Dr. wants to repair, but I am reluctant about that.


----------



## StitchingFool (Jan 31, 2011)

You all crack me up so much. Love it. I fit all except tatoos. 

I only have eye liner and eyebrows tattooed so I don't have to ever worry about my makeup if I decide to run out to the local yarn shop.

Besides, I'd rather spend the money on yarn -- LOL


----------



## rabuckler (Mar 19, 2011)

Wow you got me described really well. Just need the tattoo and I'd love to get that.


----------



## annabell (Jun 21, 2011)

Love it


----------



## Sue B. (Aug 18, 2011)

When you pay more for a skein of yarn than a pair of shoes.


----------



## Sue B. (Aug 18, 2011)

When you pay more for a skein of yarn than a pair of shoes.


----------



## knittersjoy (Mar 1, 2011)

guilty as charged!


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

Sounds strange, but when to take it to the bathroom instead of a book-------------Guilty as charged.


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

You know, I just heard my husband from heaven say, "Honey, I don't believe you posted that". Well since you left I have done many stupid things.


----------



## EileenED (Aug 19, 2011)

I was just wondering what to have for my next tattoo,perhaps crossed knitting needles. ;-)


----------



## Sheena (Sep 14, 2011)

You have callouses on your thumb from where you grip the needle (I knit continental)


----------



## elizkay (Sep 12, 2011)

I heard of a celebrity (can't say name) that practices the hammer dulcimer in the bathroom.


----------



## Biddy (Jul 7, 2011)

Now I know what my problem is.
(I put a tatoo transfer on and it washed off after about 3 months...Does that count)?(Put a rose on my breast. One of my girls asked , WHY. I told them when I get old, I will have a "long stem". (they did not know it was only temporary).
Have been going to the Dr for 3 months. They have run all sorts of test...Now I have the diagnosis.
I am printing this off and taking it to the Dr. It might help him with other patients with similar complaints.
And I can convince my kids....I am not crazy, yet.
I laughed all the way through this. I thought, Lord, I'll bet we are related. (Thanks for the "happy" today).
Have a Great day and enjoy knitting.


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

Hope everything is wonderful. You are an addictive Knitter and it is located in the hands, brain and the heart. Maybe he hasn't asked many women if they have an addiction to yarn before. Have a great day. lol


----------



## Biddy (Jul 7, 2011)

LTN666,
Thanks for the good wishes.
Love your pix. Reminds me of my mom. (Gave me a "warm fuzzy")
Have a Great day!


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

Biddy, that is my grandson. He is so close to me and he is indeed a wonderful 19 year old. I am very blessed. Thanks.


----------



## ghosking (Apr 21, 2011)

CrochetCricket said:


> Change the wording of #'s 1, 9 and 10 just a tad and this would work for crocheters too! And Yep! I'm a crocheter according to this! I have even turned over one of my bedrooms to nothing but craft stuff! I've even stopped people in the stores or wherever so I could look at something they have on and figure out the pattern! Now that's bad!!!!!!!
> 
> And what Robyn63 said about a sore arm? Just this week I crocheted so much one day that both my arms hurt from the wrists up to the shoulders so bad I couldn't sleep. And they didn't stop hurting for 3 days! Even with heat rubs every chance I got!


Crochet Cricket, rather than HEAT RUBS, try COOL  The soreness is probably caused from inflammation and in the case of inflammation COLD is what will remedy that. I use an amazing product called CRYODERM or BIOFREEZE, good luck


----------



## Sharney (Oct 2, 2011)

I folded the contest application and sealed it in an envelope. The contest was for an all expense paid trip to several major movie studios in California with $500 in cash for expenses. "I'm going to win this contest for sure." I told my brother who was at that time living with me (he was a starving college student in those days). He studied me for a minute or two then said," Well, when you get home you will tell me, 'I never got to see MGM or Paramount Studios, but just look at all the neat yarn I got with the $500'."


----------



## Pat Mitchell38 (Sep 6, 2011)

very good and sooooooooo true. I live with my son and he took a picture of the couch when I picked up all my yarn and magazines(knitting) and patterns!!!!!!!!!!!
he doesn't know the knitting mags in my bathroom library!!!!!!!!!!!patmitchell38


----------



## applegranny (Mar 29, 2011)

Love them all could add another one "when you really dream about knitting".


----------



## Pat Mitchell38 (Sep 6, 2011)

somehow, Igot off the topic "you know you're a knitter when" pat38


----------



## Sharney (Oct 2, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> Try knitting with circulars. The weight of the project is on your lap [or table] instead of on your arms.
> U can also:
> Stop knitting and wash your hands in very warm water and apply cream to them, massaging in well.
> Do some Jumping Jacks and stretch your legs, back, and arms.
> ...


The doctor I saw for carpel tunnel syndrome told me they were going to do surgery on my hands to relieve the pain I was experiencing. When he told me they were going to CUT the carpul tendon across my palm I said "OH, NO! You'RE NOT!!!" So I went home and started doing "piano push-ups", an exercise my piano teacher told me to do many years ago to extend my finger range. Exercise consists of stretching hand from little finger to thumb out along the edge of a counter top or table with the wrist slightly arched and then flexing the wrist and hand against the edge. What it does is stretch the muscles and tendons across the palm and base of the wrist and it sure helped my carpul which seldom bothers me any more. Sure a lot cheaper than surgical intervention and I can still use my fingers to knit. Har!


----------



## blorchak (Apr 14, 2011)

You know you are a knitter when:
you see someone knitting across a crowded waiting room and you put your needles down and walk all the way over just to ask, "can I feel your yarn."

someone asks what you are making and 10 minutes later they are holding your spare needles and yarn and you are explaining continental from throwing.

you find homespun in your hair brush.

you find pieces of homespun in the cat's bed.

you find your kids clearing the shreader with your needles.

your husband wakes up angry because you fell asleep knitting in bed and he found your needles.


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

Last winter, I saw a child wearing a cupcake hat,made of polar fleece. Using that for inspiration, I've knitted several, in different "flavours"!


skyver77 said:


> so true everything that was said here especially the comment on going shopping for inspiration for knitting.
> 
> Don't know if anyone is like me but I find when I am out shopping and I see knitted garments I automatically look at the price and then comment "How much" - I can knit that for a lot less than that. 9 times out 10 when I do this I then walk away and do not buy the item but will instead come home, go online and look for a similar pattern to make my own.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh my! That describes me! I have knitted so much before, that I took a short break from knitting 3 hrs, And I couldn't find my other needle. We looked every where-well it was sticking out of my bun on my head. See, ya must use every body part to knit. lol


----------



## joand'5 (Aug 27, 2011)

Guilty, and loving it!


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

I went to Joann's today to exchange something I bought yesterday and came out with the correct item -- plus two skeins of yarn!


----------



## wooldeb (Mar 29, 2011)

Well I must admit that I am an addict...but at least it is a healthy addiction. "Tats" definately not think they are hidious .Think the greatest thing is that we can now waste time drooling on the internet for unlimited patterns to buy download or just gaze at. Trouble is there isn't enough time to knit them all...
I am lucky I have a sewing come craft room that I can close the door on. Nobody knows exactly how much I have !!!


----------



## wooldeb (Mar 29, 2011)

Well I must admit that I am an addict...but at least it is a healthy addiction. "Tats" definately not think they are hidious .Think the greatest thing is that we can now waste time drooling on the internet for unlimited patterns to buy download or just gaze at. Trouble is there isn't enough time to knit them all...
I am lucky I have a sewing come craft room that I can close the door on. Nobody knows exactly how much I have !!!


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm a true knitter; except for the tattoos!! :thumbup:


----------



## KBEDRN (May 25, 2011)

very cute I guess I am a knitter so many apply to me Kathy B


----------



## Tammie248 (Apr 20, 2011)

krazeblooeyes said:


> You know you're a knitter when...
> 
> You've worn a grove in your thumbnail from helping your yarn off the needle...
> 
> ...


the only thing I'm missing is the tattoo. I have two a yellow rose on my shoulder & a "t" with a rose under it on my hip.


----------



## 2sticksofwood (Oct 2, 2011)

Am guilty of all of them,, except the tattoo and my app't for that is next Monday! I have to add that I knit in the car...even for short distances, I knit at ballgames, and at meetings!


----------



## sahoo (Jul 7, 2011)

Yep been there often !!!


----------



## Biddy (Jul 7, 2011)

LTN666
Mighty Handsome lad.
You still remind me of my mother.
Sweet, kind, gently lady.
Loved her very much.
So glad you had that pix. Made
my day.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Buff said:


> *searches body for skin still smooth enough to take a tattoo*


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kmcnaught (Sep 13, 2011)

Yes, my stash has grown way beyond wht I can ever use.

I keep chanting the mantra--no you do not need any more yarn--or patterns.

LLK in PC,FL
Karen McNaught


----------



## kmcnaught (Sep 13, 2011)

Just finished organizing my yarn closet(a large one). When moving to FL from MA, I put all yarn in vacuum bags. Have been here 5 yrs and never sorted them out.

Two wks. ago I tackled the task of sorting by wts. and fiber content. All tossed on the floor or futon in the office. Went to Lowe's for two racks, a five tier and 4 tier that was on sale and already assembled.

Finally got the 5 tier put together, and guess what. I could not get it into the closet!!!

In the meantime it took an act of Congress to get to the computer. And the chair ended up sideways to the desk. It, too, could not be moved because so much yarn was piled up against it. Had to walk on mounds of yarn to get to it!

Got the rack in after removing the bi-fold doors.

Then begain the toucy-feely phase of putting it away. Oh, such an adventure. The yarn is fantastic, a shame not to use. Back in the days when I could buy great stuff.

Filled both racks, two side shelving; then stored all yarn sock in the #2 bedroom in a hanging organizer. They sure hold a lot of yarn!

Ran out of room for the kits purchased over the years, so those are stored in corners in the office.

Now, I really have to start knitting ASAP.

That's been a very telling and pleasurable job for the last wk. and a half. 

LOL, Karen McNaught


----------



## psychnp (Jan 27, 2011)

AMEN!!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Actually, I want a bluebird on the back of my shoulder for the tatoo. Otherwise, I guess that I am truly an knitting addict.......


Bluebird with yarn it its beak?


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

This is so fun! We can be silly and no one laughs! I have 2 tubs, underbed bag and a clothes amoir, that the large side is stuffed, behind the clothes, with yarn! Everyone knows that if they are in need, come to nannys and go shopping. This way I can buy more yarn! LOLOl


----------



## Eleanor1 (Aug 16, 2011)

My family think I'm accentric because we go to the shops and walk up and down at the yarn isles. Love all those colours and textures.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, I want a bluebird on the back of my shoulder for the tatoo. Otherwise, I guess that I am truly an knitting addict.......
> ...


Perched on a knitting needle?


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

I'll add one for crocheters - when you have a groove on the top of your left forefinger from using it as a yarn guide. People don't believe me when I tell them that's why I have this little dent in my finger.


----------



## Buff (Oct 2, 2011)

I wish you had taken a before and after picture!


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

mines the table not the couch - guilty of most lol But I don't feel guilty - how would I make the colorful baby hats if I wasn't surrounded by the colors lol sounds good to me.


----------



## cezaragoza (Sep 4, 2011)

I am sitting on my couch next to a pile of yarn and needles as I read this... love it.


----------



## Timeflies54 (May 30, 2011)

Is this the end of the line??? I'm right behind you. Tattoos? Fear of pain. Couldn't do it. But I'd rather go to Hobby Lobby than a clothing store. I look at the sweaters and think the same thing--I could make that for way less!


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

I knew my daughter was hooked on knitting when she sent me this text on my phone:

OMG. I'm turning into you. I took my knitting to work.


----------



## carias (Oct 10, 2011)

PC, FL....could that be Port Charlotte? My sister in law lives there we go visit quite often.


----------



## quiltnqueen (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh, this is a good one! i am definitely a yarn addict. Another good one is you know you are a knitter if your cats wakes up and has to shake off the yarn!!


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

i to am guilty of loosing needles only to find them in the couch. i have no idea how they got there. as it is i am still looking for a sewing needle i lost a week ago in the small couch. don't even want to think of where and how it will turn up but it will one day. as for the tattoo no thank you. not a big fan of them but that is just me.


----------



## Buff (Oct 2, 2011)

askem1728 said:


> i to am guilty of loosing needles only to find them in the couch. i have no idea how they got there. as it is i am still looking for a sewing needle i lost a week ago in the small couch. don't even want to think of where and how it will turn up but it will one day. as for the tattoo no thank you. not a big fan of them but that is just me.


Better find that sewing needle or you may find yourself with a tattoo after all

:shock:


----------



## carias (Oct 10, 2011)

I had a friend that must be 60 now, she had a big tattoo of a guitar with "Jethro Tull" written across it. It made great sense at 20. I wonder how many young'uns are asking her, "grandma, who is Jertho?"


----------



## kmcnaught (Sep 13, 2011)

That's why I keep more than one!

Karen PC, FL
LLK, PC


----------



## kmcnaught (Sep 13, 2011)

My daughter calls me a hoarder of yarn and books.

Karen, PC, Fl


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm guilty of a lot of them and here's one of mine

When you tell your significant other or husband that you are going to the yarn shop at 1:00PM and he asks if you will be home for dinner!

Karen


----------



## mbaity44 (Sep 8, 2011)

Me too, I've knitted and crocheted so much that I have a permanent sore on the knuckle of the middle finger of my right hand. AndI'm notgoing to stop. What's one more place that hurts.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

I meet all of the definitions, except the tats...so, I guess I'm officially a knitter!!


----------



## Laele (Feb 13, 2011)

CrochetCricket said:


> Change the wording of #'s 1, 9 and 10 just a tad and this would work for crocheters too! And Yep! I'm a crocheter according to this! I have even turned over one of my bedrooms to nothing but craft stuff! I've even stopped people in the stores or wherever so I could look at something they have on and figure out the pattern! Now that's bad!!!!!!!
> 
> And what Robyn63 said about a sore arm? Just this week I crocheted so much one day that both my arms hurt from the wrists up to the shoulders so bad I couldn't sleep. And they didn't stop hurting for 3 days! Even with heat rubs every chance I got!


I'll go along with this except I do both & used to do cross stitch & needlepoint, too. Once I was doing 2 cross stitch patterns and crocheting a baby afghan (that had about 3000 sts in it) back & forth because they were for events. My wrist became so sore that I had to have a bone removed.


----------



## Sharney (Oct 2, 2011)

Natalie, is your dog an Australian Sheep Dog?


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

LOL, I'll come on over and find that needle! Seems I'm a barefoot needle finder! I've found more lost needles the hard way than you'd believe!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh wow! Camden, we were there last year in early October and we loved it. My husband and his best friend cycled through Acadia Natinal Park while us ladies did alot of shopping but I did not find any yarn shops in the area.


Diane Robinson said:


> WOW I guess I'm not alone - guilty to all but tattoo. It is such an addiction. Living in Maine, we have some wonderful spinneries here and they are not close to Camden. So it's FIELD TRIP TIME. The yarn hasn't taken over yet, but I'm working on it. LOL


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Amen to each notation on your list! I am truly a knitter. You also know you are a knitter when you'd rather stay home and knit than go out for drinks with the girls!


----------



## Billie B (Apr 5, 2011)

Cindy M said:


> Yep. I'm always looking at store bought sweaters or hats somebody is wearing and wondering how I can recreate it.


I'm not quite able to believe I could recereate most of them, although I kind of think I can.

My favorite game is when I see a particularly nice or elegant sweater, either in a store or on a person, is to try to figure out if it's machine or hand made. The thing that usually gives it away is, if it's hand made, the ribbing isn't perfect. Which makes it more interesting.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Definitely a knitter...and now I know what kind of tattoo to get! LOL


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

No; not this one...although we did have a red-tri Aussie a long time ago...wonderful dog!

This dog, Tinsel, is a silver merle Sheltie...hence her name, because I got her right after Christmas. By coincidence, I had Tinsel's great aunt for 15 yrs...a dark sable, and beautifully marked; such an angel!!  Tinsel began working as a pet therapy dog at 9 mo of age, and is still a wonderful pet therapy ambassador! Thanks for inquiring. Natalie


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

ireneofnc said:


> Amen to each notation on your list! I am truly a knitter. You also know you are a knitter when you'd rather stay home and knit than go out for drinks with the girls!


Oh, my goodness, those are my thoughts exactly!!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Sharney said:


> Natalie, is your dog an Australian Sheep Dog?


No; not this one...although we did have a red-tri Aussie a long time ago...wonderful dog!

This dog, Tinsel, is a silver merle Sheltie (Shetland Sheep Dog)...hence her name; I got her right after Christmas 10 yrs ago. By coincidence, I had Tinsel's great aunt for 15 yrs...a dark sable, and beautifully marked; such an angel!! Tinsel began working as a pet therapy dog at 9 mo of age, and is still a wonderful pet therapy ambassador! Thanks for inquiring. Natalie

My apologies. This should NOT have posted twice!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Love it, that is so cute.


----------



## Tammie248 (Apr 20, 2011)

gsbyrge said:


> I'll add one for crocheters - when you have a groove on the top of your left forefinger from using it as a yarn guide. People don't believe me when I tell them that's why I have this little dent in my finger.


I have that same dent lol :-D


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

KnitterNatalie said:


> This dog, Tinsel, is a silver merle Sheltie.


Shelties' brushings are wonderful for spinning.


----------



## hawkeye (Sep 11, 2011)

I laughed out loud reading this! 
Thanks for the chuckle!


----------



## digiknit (Mar 26, 2011)

Ronnie I love your yarn keeper . It shows no matter where you are shopping there is always a knitter with the capacity for innovation. Who else would have thought of a juice squeezer with a lid? still laughing


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

nittineedles said:


> KnitterNatalie said:
> 
> 
> > This dog, Tinsel, is a silver merle Sheltie.
> ...


And, boy does Tinsel have the undercoat!!


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

We must be soul sisters!!!!!


----------



## sahoo (Jul 7, 2011)

Hey, you should have viewings think of the dosh you could make.


----------



## judeeb (Jul 26, 2011)

that is so right!!!



krazeblooeyes said:


> You know you're a knitter when...
> 
> You've worn a grove in your thumbnail from helping your yarn off the needle...
> 
> ...


----------



## Schoeneckwren (Apr 11, 2011)

your avatar would make a cute tattoo. LOL. I do love it.


----------



## carias (Oct 10, 2011)

To KnitterNatalie, love the sheltie picture. I have a tri-female, when I figure out how to add a pic, I'll send a pic of my little dogs.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Tammie248 said:


> gsbyrge said:
> 
> 
> > I'll add one for crocheters - when you have a groove on the top of your left forefinger from using it as a yarn guide. People don't believe me when I tell them that's why I have this little dent in my finger.
> ...


So THAT'S what that is! I picked for so many years. 
Now, I use the yarn around the neck system and throw. 
Will I get a dent around my neck, now? ROFL
:?


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Billie B said:


> Cindy M said:
> 
> 
> > Yep. I'm always looking at store bought sweaters or hats somebody is wearing and wondering how I can recreate it.
> ...


 :lol: 
Yes! I do the same thing! It used to be clothes since I was a Patternmaker for so many years; but now it's sewn, knitted, or crocheted, I figure I could do it. 
The latest is recreating those wonderful complicated fisherman knits and cable patterns I've always admired. Knitting a scarf with the "Angel Wings" pattern to learn that one right now; and when it's finished, I plan on going on to another. Boy, are we going to have plenty of wraps for our necks this winter or what! 
I'm getting pretty good at "reading" my stitches, too!


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

Not only could you make it for way less, but, I suspect, much better!


Timeflies54 said:


> Is this the end of the line??? I'm right behind you. Tattoos? Fear of pain. Couldn't do it. But I'd rather go to Hobby Lobby than a clothing store. I look at the sweaters and think the same thing--I could make that for way less!


----------



## joyce1946 (Apr 27, 2011)

Laele said:


> CrochetCricket said:
> 
> 
> > Change the wording of #'s 1, 9 and 10 just a tad and this would work for crocheters too! And Yep! I'm a crocheter according to this! I have even turned over one of my bedrooms to nothing but craft stuff! I've even stopped people in the stores or wherever so I could look at something they have on and figure out the pattern! Now that's bad!!!!!!!
> ...


I also knit, cross-stitch and sew! And last year I turned a little-used bedroom into a craft/sewing room! Right now I have 2 knitting projects going (for my great-grandson due in March) and one cross-stitch project. That way I can switch back and forth between projects - reduces the boredom!!!


----------



## Sharney (Oct 2, 2011)

You folks have really eased my mind. Here I have been thinking that I had a character defect because I hoard yarn and fabric and I am a compulsive knitter/crochter/quilter (all at the same!), and now I find that I am not unique. LOts of other crafters are just like me!. Oh, the relief!.


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

Juleen said:


> LOL, I'll come on over and find that needle! Seems I'm a barefoot needle finder! I've found more lost needles the hard way than you'd believe!


i truly believe you . i have found the odd one that way to. what i need to do is flip the couch over to see if it will loosen from its hiding place. if that doesn't work i don't know what will. i tried a magnet but it didn't find it even. oh well it will show up some time just not sure when.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

The scariest lost needle was one our cat found. We came home and she was frothing from the mouth. Tom got ahold of her and saw a needle wedged crosswise at the very back of her throat. He told me to hold her really tightly as he was only going to get one chance to get it out. We wrapped her in a towel and I held on as if she was a bear going to eat my kids! Luckily for all of us, he was able to actually push it in further on one end to get it unwedged and then out. She was really mad at us for a few days but had a complete recovery.


----------



## Leslie Smith (Sep 12, 2011)

Well, I don't have any tatoos, but other than that I am guilty of the rest of the list.

I've been told I need a 12 Step program to help me stop buying patters, yarn, needles, and bags to hold my projects.


----------



## Barb R (Feb 19, 2011)

Great subject - fits all of us one way or another!!


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

No tattoo here, either! I'm a wimp. I did see one on a lady that I loved. It was on her ankle and was a pale pink plumeria flower. Truly lovely!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Juleen said:


> The scariest lost needle was one our cat found. We came home and she was frothing from the mouth. Tom got ahold of her and saw a needle wedged crosswise at the very back of her throat. He told me to hold her really tightly as he was only going to get one chance to get it out. We wrapped her in a towel and I held on as if she was a bear going to eat my kids! Luckily for all of us, he was able to actually push it in further on one end to get it unwedged and then out. She was really mad at us for a few days but had a complete recovery.


Poor baby! I had a pet cat in my childhood. I really loved that tough old tomcat, too. Glad sheis all right!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Leslie Smith said:


> Well, I don't have any tatoos, but other than that I am guilty of the rest of the list.
> 
> I've been told I need a 12 Step program to help me stop buying patters, yarn, needles, and bags to hold my projects.


And does the person who say that need a program to stop their pursuits? I bet not! That one needs to mind his/her own beeswax, yessirreee!
U R a knitter: by definition, intelligent, talented, persevering, dedicated, generous, etc., and U can take that to the bank!


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Aug 12, 2011)

Wow! that's all so very true and oh so scary to think it is true.


----------



## knitterbee (Jul 21, 2011)

I thought shopping for yarn was clothes shopping! That is the only kind of clothes shopping I like to do.


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

OH MY GOD!! That's me...


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

When I do buy clothes, I buy very plain ones to act as a backdrop for the knitted items I wear.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

I've got less than $2.00 left to my name. Went to a charity thrift store. Got a voucher for free clothes as I've lost so much weight my old clothes don't fit. While looking for items allowed on voucher, found 1 lonely wool hank of yarn for .50. I spent the .50 to buy that yarn. If that's not addiction, I don't know what is. It's terrible. I can't afford to buy food and have to go to food pantries for free food boxes, but I spend my last few pennies on yarn. I'm SICK.


----------



## Buff (Oct 2, 2011)

I think you win :!:


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

figures, the only thing I've ever won in my life. That's sad.


----------



## Sharney (Oct 2, 2011)

jacki.reynolds3 said:


> I've got less than $2.00 left to my name. Went to a charity thrift store. Got a voucher for free clothes as I've lost so much weight my old clothes don't fit. While looking for items allowed on voucher, found 1 lonely wool hank of yarn for .50. I spent the .50 to buy that yarn. If that's not addiction, I don't know what is. It's terrible. I can't afford to buy food and have to go to food pantries for free food boxes, but I spend my last few pennies on yarn. I'm SICK.


Jacki, I have done the same thing. I used to hang around the resale shops and scarf up the yarn odds and ends right and left. When I would get home I just could hardly wait to look over my finds and just imagine all the wonderful things I would make. I once found over $400 worth of yarn (high-end stuff) from a local yarn store that went out of business at the Salvation Army Store. Got it all for less than $40.00. Oh, the utter joy of handling and touching and working with that bounty! I have never had much money, but I sure have had fun with my found stuff.
W


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

jacki.reynolds3 said:


> I've got less than $2.00 left to my name. Went to a charity thrift store. Got a voucher for free clothes as I've lost so much weight my old clothes don't fit. While looking for items allowed on voucher, found 1 lonely wool hank of yarn for .50. I spent the .50 to buy that yarn. If that's not addiction, I don't know what is. It's terrible. I can't afford to buy food and have to go to food pantries for free food boxes, but I spend my last few pennies on yarn. I'm SICK.


Things will get better. I was in that kind of shape 5 years ago and homeless, and things got better. Just keep doing everything you can to make some aspect better, and it will eventually turn around.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Sharney, I know what you mean. I may have passed it up if it were acrylic, but thisas 100% wool. And I'm into felting.


----------



## Sharney (Oct 2, 2011)

And, Jacki, my mother-in-law used to say, "If I have but one dollar, let me buy bread with 50 cents and use the rest to buy daffodils to feed my soul."


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Im on diability


lostarts said:


> jacki.reynolds3 said:
> 
> 
> > I've got less than $2.00 left to my name. Went to a charity thrift store. Got a voucher for free clothes as I've lost so much weight my old clothes don't fit. While looking for items allowed on voucher, found 1 lonely wool hank of yarn for .50. I spent the .50 to buy that yarn. If that's not addiction, I don't know what is. It's terrible. I can't afford to buy food and have to go to food pantries for free food boxes, but I spend my last few pennies on yarn. I'm SICK.
> ...


I'm on disability and it's been getting worse for the past 11 yrs. I'm at a all time low right now. So when does it get better?I do own my home, so I have a roof over my head, just no food or heat.But I got some what of a stash.


----------



## Biddy (Jul 7, 2011)

Jacki, where do you live? I have relatives in Western NC.
Love you 2. Did you ever get your printer?


----------



## Sharney (Oct 2, 2011)

I remember when I was a starving college student (45-years-old at the time) with a stomach that walked like a boy living with me. Sometimes the ONLY meal the kid had during the day was the free hot lunch he had at school. I told him not to tell any one because they might take him away from me because I couldn't feed him. Thank the good Lord we made it through that bad time. I learned how to be very humble and he learned how to be very resourseful. Looking back it seems to be a very happy time in some ways. Not that I would EVER want to repeat it. Hang in there, Jacki, somehow things have a way of working out.


----------



## kmcnaught (Sep 13, 2011)

Diane,

Thank you so much for the email address. It went right to the pattern, and now I have a copy. It looks to be a fun blanket to knit. Have a few projects to finish first.
Two pairs of socks and a ruffled scarf.

This blanket as a wedding gift will be treasured for life. There will not be another like it.

Again, thanks, Karen


----------



## kmcnaught (Sep 13, 2011)

Trust me, it will show up sometime, just not when you need it! LOL

My motto is to keep at least two spares.

Karen McNaught, PC,Fl


----------



## Cindy F (Jul 17, 2011)

krazeblooeyes said:


> You know you're a knitter when...
> 
> You've worn a grove in your thumbnail from helping your yarn off the needle...
> 
> ...


I've done all but the tattoo. And it was a grandchild who's first word was knit - other than that - it's me all over.

:lol: :roll:


----------



## kmcnaught (Sep 13, 2011)

There's help out there for you, both for heat and food, both of which are vital.

DO NOT BE TO PROUD TO ASK FOR HELP.

YOU'VE EARNED IT, PAID TAXES FOR IT.

Go for it.

Karen McNaught, PC,Fl


----------



## kmcnaught (Sep 13, 2011)

No, your're not sick. The skein of yarn is a symble of hope.

Karen McNaught, PC, Fl 

AKA LLK in FL


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

You can make a pare of slipper to keep your feet warm out of that wool. That's a part of clothing. I justified it for you..


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Biddy said:


> Jacki, where do you live? I have relatives in Western NC.
> Love you 2. Did you ever get your printer?


I got a Canon printer but the problem is not in the printer. I'm supposed to find updated drivers from dell.com. I downloaded some, but not the right ones, so nothing has changed. Now I have used up all the ink because they don't give you a manual. You have to download it and print it out. I can scan item into my computer, but can't figure out how to e-mail them or put things here on KP. Can't do anything as I don't have any ink. The ink costs more than the printer. I bought the black cartridge, but couldn't get the color one.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Biddy, I am 45 minutes south of Asheville in Henderson county.


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma (Mar 14, 2011)

I like this list, I don't have any tattoos but if I ever did get one, this one is pretty cool, looking at it one way it says knit and the other way it says purl.

I'll try to add the picture and the link.

http://flickriver.com/photos/tiffanyharvey/4462530744/

I guess I can't add the picture.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I am a knitter except for the tatoo. All else sounds right.


----------



## Biddy (Jul 7, 2011)

Sharney,
That was beautiful. So many times we do forget to feed our souls, and that is very important.
Smiles to you and your family.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

thanks for your support sharney and --mcnaught, I went to salvation army today, they gave me 1 pr of pants, 2 shirts and a pair of shoes. and thursday I go to a food pantry and pick up a small box of food, which I do twice a month, Not very healthy and getting smaller and smaller esch time, but it is better than none. I only get 16.00 in food stamps a month because my income is so low I guess. Don't understand when friends get over 1200.00 a month and they get 200-300 in food stamps. I have asked and they say I don't have that much in countable expenses. Other than that, theres not much I can do. Applied for fuel oil last weeek, they threw my application in the trash and sad it is not coldenough. I have a terminal liver diease, but am dying from starvation.
But my spirits are good. I keep waiting to turn the corner, just so far it's not happening. Family? none. I just keep on knitting and crocheting, tried to sell at one point and got no where.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

I get $16 in food stamps a month, too. I live in Prince William County in Virginia, and here it goes by counties. I have a friend who lives in Fairfax County, and she gets over $300 per month in food stamps.

It doesn't make any difference here how much you make, it's a flat rate. You do have to have an income that's under about $10,000 to get food stamps at all.

Somebody should be able to tell you how it works in your state and county.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Losarts, it's because I own my trailer and dont have enough out of pocket countable expenses like car, insurance,electricity, water sewer, garbage etc. I live on a rented lot and alot of thaat is included. Plus my landlady doesnt charge me much because she knows I can't afford 250.00 lot rent,. So all that counts against me. My income is way below the top ceiling allowed, just not enough expenses. They don't don't count credit cards and loan payment. It's crazy.
It's cold here today, good day to work on my ripple afghan. A new challange for me. So far so good. I try to stay positive in a negative situation.


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

I know I'm a knitter cos my husband has to clear the sofa of spare needles, patterns, balls of wool and marker rings etc before he can sit down to watch the telly!!! lol !!!!!!!


----------



## djf5130 (Oct 14, 2011)

You have: 1. Several projects going at the same time plus a few on the closet shelf that need finishing.
2. You have a lot of yarn stashed everywhere....some you can't even remember when or why you bought it.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

djf5130 said:


> You have: 1. Several projects going at the same time plus a few on the closet shelf that need finishing.
> 2. You have a lot of yarn stashed everywhere....some you can't even remember when or why you bought it.


I just found a bag with 4 skeins in it. Don't know how long it's been there, but I've inventoried it and put it in it's proper place. Can't believe I got more. Then I found a WIP from ? If it was gold. I'd be set for life.


----------



## donna (Jan 16, 2011)

I really know I'm a knitter, the #l for me is my stash is bigger then the items I have made!


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

I KNOW I'M A KNITTER as I forgot to take it along on a vacation and spent hours thinking, "Gee, I could be knitting right now!" Now, "knitting bag" is on my travel list!


----------



## Buff (Oct 2, 2011)

Juleen said:


> I KNOW I'M A KNITTER as I forgot to take it along on a vacation and spent hours thinking, "Gee, I could be knitting right now!" Now, "knitting bag" is on my travel list!


I'm afraid I would have found the closest LYS and bought some yarn and needles...


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Absolutely have to have a back up project with me. I get bored easily. Guess I got the Knit-bug too. HA!


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

I seriously thought of it, but, at that time there was nothing within a very long distance. (We were at our timeshare on north shore of Kauai). Just this year they had a "String and More" store open in Hanalei. It features knitting and ukeleles/guitars. Went in and chatted with the owner--lovely women. Even has a resident dog--my kind of place. This next summer, I will certainly join the group!


----------



## skfowler (Apr 13, 2011)

So very true!!


----------



## jdb (Mar 6, 2011)

Guilty as charged, except for the tattoo. Love this forum, Judy from VA.....................


----------



## Sharney (Oct 2, 2011)

Biddy said:


> Sharney,
> That was beautiful. So many times we do forget to feed our souls, and that is very important.
> Smiles to you and your family.


Biddy, my m-i-l was from Eutawville, SC, and she had a beautiful soul.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Biddy, where is that as I am near the Greenville, Spartanberg are, but on the NC side of the state line.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

One vacation I took my yarn and pattern but no needles (found a new lys in Santa Fe) - now I pack my knitting days before anything else...and can add to it as I think of just one more knitting item I just might need. Oh and it is put close to the back door - ready for the car!


----------



## djf5130 (Oct 14, 2011)

YEP!!!!


----------



## carias (Oct 10, 2011)

Me too, hmmmm, lets see, yarn yup, needles yup, markers yup, underware opps.


----------



## Itsybitsyknitts (Jul 6, 2011)

I like to find a knitting group or store whenever I go to a conference in a new city or town.Having lots of fun making new knitting friends, but seen to be weird by co workers.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Maggie-pie said:


> debidoodle said:
> 
> 
> > Love it!
> ...


You mean you are using only one cupboard?


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

You mean you are using only one cupboard?[/quote]
Hey, Joy! Give her time. If she's anything like the rest of us, U can go get yr tat, and by the time U get back, she will have taken over at least one more closet!


----------



## Sharney (Oct 2, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> You mean you are using only one cupboard?


Hey, Joy! Give her time. If she's anything like the rest of us, U can go get yr tat, and by the time U get back, she will have taken over at least one more closet! [/quote]

Or room!!


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

*I have one cupboard in the living room
one cupboard in the bedroom
one cupboard in the 2ND bedroom
and a full upstairs.
it's just one be cupboard. LOL!!
Since I joined this forum I had add the upstairs*


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Reanna40 said:


> *I have one cupboard in the living room
> one cupboard in the bedroom
> one cupboard in the 2ND bedroom
> and a full upstairs.
> ...


Wow what does that say for the influence of the forum.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Just found out I have to move and into a room, not a 2 bedroom house. The stash has to go with me. I don't know how, maybe stuff my mattress with yarn.lol.


----------



## Sharney (Oct 2, 2011)

If I can do it, you can do it, too. A year ago I went from five rooms and a full cellar to a living room and a bedroom. From about 1200 square feet to less than 524 sq. ft. With 71 years of accumulated STUFF. I have not yet, nor will I ever, get all my possessions arranged in this little cave. My yarn and my quilting stuff and my books (4500 each); my sewing machine and my needles and my plastic canvas kits and X-stitch patterns. Everyone keeps saying for me to trim down and I ask them where should I start. I have things yet from when I was just a little shaver. This is my LIFE we are talking about here. Well, as long as I can get into and out of my big brown chair, and I have my needles, and hooks and my yarn and my precious things I am not going to worry. I am just going to keep on knitting and crocheting and working on my quilts and let the rest of the world go by. Learn to love cardboard boxes: cardboard brown, my favorite storage facility color!


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

It says if I keep it up I'm not going to fit in this tiny little house any more.

Jacki,
Stuff that mattress. Don't let em take your stash. 

Sharney,
Good for you. It's to bad we all have to cut back and size down. I don't want to blame the government, but who's holding our money?


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

As long as they don't touch my stash and WIP's there won't be any blood. Hmm...I must be a knitter. You think. Good thing I got it all organized last week. Doesn't look so bad now. Totes stack, and with a table cloth no one will know the difference. should start a new topic, How do we defend our stash?


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I agree, my knitting bag is the first thing I pack when I go on vacation.Have a good weekend. :lol:


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Sharney said:


> If I can do it, you can do it, too. A year ago I went from five rooms and a full cellar to a living room and a bedroom. From about 1200 square feet to less than 524 sq. ft. With 71 years of accumulated STUFF. I have not yet, nor will I ever, get all my possessions arranged in this little cave. My yarn and my quilting stuff and my books (4500 each); my sewing machine and my needles and my plastic canvas kits and X-stitch patterns. Everyone keeps saying for me to trim down and I ask them where should I start. I have things yet from when I was just a little shaver. This is my LIFE we are talking about here. Well, as long as I can get into and out of my big brown chair, and I have my needles, and hooks and my yarn and my precious things I am not going to worry. I am just going to keep on knitting and crocheting and working on my quilts and let the rest of the world go by. Learn to love cardboard boxes: cardboard brown, my favorite storage facility color!


I say you must do what keeps you happy. As long as you can get to your crafts keep them going.


----------



## elizkay (Sep 12, 2011)

Sharney, I would be exactly like you. I have been "Collecting" my whole life and can't begin to imagine what my world would look like without the things I love surrounding me. Knit/crochet yourself your perfect place.


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

krazeblooeyes said:


> You know you're a knitter when...
> 
> You've worn a grove in your thumbnail from helping your yarn off the needle...
> 
> ...


Hee hee...
Well I can answer to ALL but 2 of these...no tattoo & no finger grove--but I am an English knitter.
great post,
patty


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

Well, No to the tattoo but otherwise it sounds pretty darned close. But, I am looking for that bumper sticker that says ...I knit So I don't Kill.


----------



## 9898 (Mar 5, 2011)

so very glad to know i'm not out there on my own!!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I haven't one friend that knits or crochets. My friends and family just don't understand why I love yarn and knit or crochet. It is truly a blessing to have all of you that understand me! LOL I love this forum. I wake up to it and go to bed with it. Thank God there are people who understand the love of yarn and needles!


----------



## jdb (Mar 6, 2011)

If you find that bumper sticker, I surely want one...Judy of VA.


----------



## Leslie Smith (Sep 12, 2011)

Ah, yes they seem to not understand. But maybe they will begin to understand when you give them some of your knitted items that you have made they'll have a whole new perspective on things!!!!

Let them do their thing--and you you keep on knitting.


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

I don't know about bumper stickers, but I have a t-shirt that says "as soon as I finish this row"!


jdb said:


> If you find that bumper sticker, I surely want one...Judy of VA.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

No one in my family has ever knitted or knits now. There is hope for one granddaughter who is very artistic! My mom was adopted so perhaps I have an ancestor there. Perhaps we are all reincarnated knitters from the middle ages???? <g>


----------



## Maw (Mar 22, 2011)

I too can agree with everything but the tattoo and the finger glaove, I have to move patterns off couch to sit, but we are all so much alike with our knitting and crocheting. But I think it is great. I too think ahead of what knitting I will pack on vacation. Be it dish cloths or baby blankets. Last vacation was hats and more hats. Happy collecting everyone!! It is fun to be a part of this KP!!!


----------



## Sharney (Oct 2, 2011)

cathie white said:


> I don't know about bumper stickers, but I have a t-shirt that says "as soon as I finish this row"!
> 
> 
> jdb said:
> ...


I have a sweatshirt that says, "Never anger someone who knows how to handle knitting needles".


----------



## camillemarie (Oct 8, 2011)

Don't have the tattoo yet. I wonder what the tattooer in a tattoo shop would think. I bet you'd need to make a picture for that person to follow...


----------



## Sanderzone (Apr 22, 2011)

My husband was just telling me that I am always saying, "I just have one more row and I will be in...." LOL big time. How funny. I love this one.


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

When the dinner is on the table the cry"just let me finish this row"


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

carias said:


> This was fun, I'm so glad to know I'm not the only yarn crazed person out there. My BFF (a very NON-knitter) travels alot, she's even started looking for knitting shops every where she goes. I've gotten some lovely yarns from Belguim, Sweden and Canada.


lol My sister traveled to Ireland last year and wanted to know what should she bring me . . .yarn? But she knows she'll get something out of it.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

You know you're a knitter when your hubby who is watching TV keeps saying, "Honey, did you see that?"


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

my niece brought me back some yarn from Orlando last week,cant wait to start knitting


----------



## Maw (Mar 22, 2011)

Another comment, yes it is the first thing I have packed!! Leaving for Tenn. mountains on Saturday and have that bag packed already!!! Yes I guess we are knitters!!!


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Your DH pulls up in front of your designation and you say just let me finish this row.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

I am guilty of all of the above. LOL'


----------



## ChocPieMom (Feb 8, 2011)

Even my granddaughter knew to say, “finish row Granny” because she needed something.


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

krazeblooeyes said:


> You know you're a knitter when...
> 
> You've worn a grove in your thumbnail from helping your yarn off the needle...
> 
> ...


Awesome. I have had to clear things out of the way on the sofa for our sons to find a seat. Too funny. Thankfully, the knitting basket is right there to catch everything. Whew!


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

Juleen said:


> You know you're a knitter when your hubby who is watching TV keeps saying, "Honey, did you see that?"


Don backed up the DVD a couple of times to show me something particularly funny.


----------

